# 12/13/16 Collection



## Factotum (Dec 13, 2016)

Been meaning to get a current family portrait for some time now and here it is. As always some coming and some going, but a lot of these I got from you fine folk here at KKF. You're the only lot I know who can appreciate it like I do.



images upload

Top left to right we have:

240 Gyutos by:
Shigefusa
Goko W1
Kurosaki R2
Catcheside San Mai
Yoshimitsu B1
Kono Fuji B2
Gesshin Ginja Stainless
Goko 19c27
Kato

Takeda Large Cleaver AS Classic
270 Devin Thomas ITK AEB-L
270 Kohetsu AS Suji
300 Watanabe Suji
270 Kono Fuji W1 K-tip
210 Kono Fuji W1

Second line left to right:

300 Keijiro Doi Sakimaru B2
210 Yanagi from Unknown maker
135 Moritaka Petty AS
135 Togiharu Petty VG-10
150 Fujiwara Honesuki 
165 Takeda Bunka AS Classic
165 Yoshikane SLD Bunka
180 Gesshin Ginga Petty Stainless
165 Anryu Suminigashi Nakiri W2 (I think)
165 Masakage Yuki Nakiri W2
165 Carter Nakiri
180 Carter Nakiri
210 Kurosaki R2
210 TF Denka No Hoto
210 Takeda AS Classic
240 Watanabe K-Tip
240 Richmond Laser


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 13, 2016)

Errrr, wow!!!
Nice selection of different makers and steels. Must make for some very useful comparisons. Very thoughtful and comprehensive. 

Cheers 

J


----------



## Anton (Dec 13, 2016)

Ah, I think I see 3 knives that have passed through my hands 
I miss that beast Takeda


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome collection.

Will have to do a photo of ny family soon.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2016)

I like that there are so many that you had to take a photo of them on the floor :big grin:.

Where do you keep (I was going to say "hide") them all? (I find that if I hide some in the pantry, the absolute number is not as obvious:angel2.

A very impressive collection.


----------



## Factotum (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks guys! It's been several years in the making. Kind of scary to watch my price threshold rise over the years. Back when I started $300 was kind of an upper limit and $400 was crazy, but you get a few gems here and there, and now I barely scoff at the more expensive stuff. Of course, it's always comforting to know you can resell if you don't love something.

Anton - That Takeda's a centerpiece for sure ^_^ I can't recall though, what else did I get from you? Or were there other owners between you and I? 

Mute-On - I've tried to sample as many makers and steels as possible and I keep the ones that resonate with me. That small Takeda bunka was the first J-Knife I ever bought and I think I've always retained a soft spot in my heart for his stuff, even though I've had to think both that one and the 210 gyuto to get the most out of them. If there's anything you want to know about one in particular or how they compare, just ask.

Nero - Yea, it's a good problem to have :-D. I've lived in fairly humid climes the past couple of years and had to build a dry box to stave off rust. So when not in the current bag lineup, they live in their boxes in a large rubbermaid container that's chock full of silica and a hygrometer. When it starts to get close to 45% humidity, I dehydrate silica and reload. That box is getting pretty damn heavy these days...


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2016)

Factotum said:


> Nemo - Yea, it's a good problem to have :-D. I've lived in fairly humid climes the past couple of years and had to build a dry box to stave off rust. So when not in the current bag lineup, they live in their boxes in a large rubbermaid container that's chock full of silica and a hygrometer. When it starts to get close to 45% humidity, I dehydrate silica and reload. That box is getting pretty damn heavy these days...


Interesting. We are in a fairly dry climate and I never even considered the need for dessicants. I like your solution. Do you store them coated in camellia oil as well?


----------



## Factotum (Dec 13, 2016)

Yea, lucky for you, I was in the pacific NW and now spend most of the year on an island, and without that setup, many of my knives would be doomed. 

I usually wipe down the more reactive ones (Kato, Kono Fuji, Shig) in mineral oil just as an added safeguard. But what I've found with the Hygrometer is that if it's 40% ambient humidity or lower, you are pretty well set. Another thing I've noticed, though just incidentally, is that the VCI anti-rust paper really does seem to help. The knives wrapped in that paper - either by maker or previous owner - seen to fare much better during those oxidative times. A roll of that stuff is probably in my future as well. 

I just noticed your sig quote as well - that's great.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't realise that that brownish paper was for rust prevention. It would definitely make sense in a humid climate.

Thanks re: the sig. It is unfortunately not an original (but I did adapt it to the kitchen knife world, where I think it makes a lot of sense).


----------

